# Containers, soap for the use of



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I kept meaning to ask on here, but I'm looking for good quality screw top containers for stuff like sauces, washing up liquid etc, also screw top small jars for jam etc, don't need any tubs we have a gazillion of those Liz has a fetish for them I think.

All in plastic to replace the larger store bottles or glass versions.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Next time you go to the supermarket buy these beans, the wrapping comes off easily and they are a perfect shape for storage and will not rattle as they are plastic, I use them for keeping bait in as they are air tight.









ray.


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

I always use the containers given for free in hotels for shower gel etc.
Use the contents, wash out and decant your favourite shampoo, conditioner, wash liquid etc.
I find the seals excellent unlike specialised plastic bottles available for travel uses


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I use these for oil/vinegar etc

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00804PJCM/ref=cfb_at_prodpg

and cheap supermarket screw top plastic containers (I think mine are Morrisons) to put sauce, jam, olives, mayo etc to allow them to fit into our rather shallow cupboards or to get rid of heavy rattly glass.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far  

It was the smaller types I was after to as said by Blondel, fit into the little gaps in the lockers, so we can decant from the bigger bottle, no point in taking a 500ml Heinz for a 2 week trip, just wasted space and added weight.

The reason for the screw top type was the plastic hinged ones are difficult for Liz to open as she has thumb problems, but struggles anyway instead of just passing them to me :roll: also if the fall out of a cupboard/fridge they are less likely to spill the contents all over the floor.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

500ml for 2 weeks . . . I'd need several of them to last me that period - beans on toast for brekkie - yum


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Try The Body Shop Kev.

They used to sell empty bottles in the small to tiny range, all with flip tops on a screw cap, so the flip tops are optional. You can flip and Liz can screw . . . in the nicest possible way of course!  

Don't know if they still sell them, but they were very good quality bottles (_so no leaks_) and they were not very expensive.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I couldn't find anything on the web site, but the idea was to recycle them, but it's finding the products with the right size of container.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

Nalgene bottles are fab  Outdoor suppliers, fleabay etc.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

You should have kept the plastic jars your hair gel came in, Kev! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I am not encumbered with too much hair, one keeps it kept short, except for my ears and nose.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Aww shame... I have more hair than you can shake a stick at, more hairy than an hairy thing... 

It's a family thing, keeping our hair and our teeth. :wink: Other bits are a bit dodgy though.:lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, so the rumors are true then eh.

Ray, Why do you start most post's with "Hey up" often wondered, the absence in the last post made me notice it.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> Kev_n_Liz"]Hmm, so the rumors are true then eh.
> 
> Ray, Why do you start most post's with "Hey up" often wondered, the absence in the last post made me notice it.


Hey up.

Because I can :wink: ...

ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

rayrecrok said:


> > Kev_n_Liz"]Hmm, so the rumors are true then eh.
> >
> > Ray, Why do you start most post's with "Hey up" often wondered, the absence in the last post made me notice it.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey up, Ray, nice one


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Make sure you use food grade plastic for food, especially oils.......those white bits are not nice if the plastic degrades!


----------

